# 1st time travelers. Family of 5



## Guest_5ofu5_* (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello all.

My family and myself are traveling from Chicago to Austin, TX on Amtrak in about a week. I have booked a Family room for our trip figuring it would give my kids an awesome train experience.

My questions are about the storage in the room for luggage and about our meals.

Luggage dimensions and quantity:

(2) 18.5in x 11in x 29in

(1) 8in x 16.5in x 14in

A Laptop bag

A Camera Case

Is there storage in our room for all of our bags? We read there was a closet and we were allowed 3 bags in our room, but wasn't sure about size of storage in our room.

Also do all 5 of us get our meals paid for? We weren't sure considering there's basically only 4 beds in the room.

I think those are the only questions my wife and I can think of right now.

Thank you

TS


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 13, 2010)

Guest_5ofu5_* said:


> Hello all.
> My family and myself are traveling from Chicago to Austin, TX on Amtrak in about a week. I have booked a Family room for our trip figuring it would give my kids an awesome train experience.
> 
> My questions are about the storage in the room for luggage and about our meals.
> ...


There is a luggage rack downstairs right by the door as you get on the train, also the family room has some floor space to store small bags.. CHI-AUS on the Eagle you can check luggage also if desired. There is no limit on the number of bags in reality that you can carry on as long as you can handle them yourself. If you check bags they cant be over 50 lbs(they will be weighed), also the camera bag and laptop bag dont count as luggage in your limit,

therefore youre in good shape. You didnt say how old your kids are but the two children beds in the family room are very small. As to meals, if they sold you five tickets it would surprise me since the family room is supposed to be for 4 unless one of the kids is an infant.(There will be 4 meals between CHI-AUS, dinner/breakfast/lunch and an early dinner (like 4PM)between FTW and AUS since the diner crew gets off in AUS.) There is a limited kids menu in the diner (it's called a Cross Country Cafe on this train), if the 5th meal isnt included you can always pay for meal in the diner, also the Sightseer Lounge has snacks etc. @ fairly high prices, I would seriously consider bringing your own snacks, most people do even in the sleepers! Others might have better info

on the 5th person question, have a great trip, wave when yall get to Austin!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 13, 2010)

There really is not much room in your room for luggage storage. However, there is a common luggage storage rack on the lower level of the car. This is less than 15 feet away! I would store all your luggage there. The things I would store in your room are valuables - like your laptop, camera, purses, etc...

As far as meals, you will receive 3 included meals per day *IN THE DINING CAR* per passenger - up to the stated occupancy of the room! I could be wrong, but I believe that is 4 passengers for the Family Room!


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 13, 2010)

Guest_5ofu5_* said:


> Hello all.
> My family and myself are traveling from Chicago to Austin, TX on Amtrak in about a week. I have booked a Family room for our trip figuring it would give my kids an awesome train experience.
> 
> My questions are about the storage in the room for luggage and about our meals.
> ...


Welcome to the board!

There are two closets, but the depth is the question. If your larger bags do not fit, you can store the in the luggage rack which in right inside the door as you board, a few steps from your bedroom. You can actually carry on 2 carryon bags per person, or check them if you need to. I have not had any problems carrying on more, even when I needed help. You are allowed 3 checked bags per person, up to 50 lbs. There is an interactive on amtrak  here. Click on lower level.

All your meals are included. (Not Alcohol)

Enjoy your trip!

Looks like we all answered at the same time!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

On the Amtrak website it says meals are included for sleeper passengers, but nothing about how many. That is the policy I would treat as true. There may be other internal policies, but they are not published as what you will receive. If they don't give you meals for 5 don't make a fuss, just call Amtrak customer relations and work it out with them. Surprisingly customer relations is usually pretty good, an oddity in this world of most companies having customer service hell, but if they don't want to play ball you can always dispute your credit card.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 13, 2010)

Guest said:


> On the Amtrak website it says meals are included for sleeper passengers, but nothing about how many.


The rule is that meals are included - up to the stated occupancy of the type of the accommodation.


----------



## 5ofu5 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you all for replies.

Kids ages are 6, 10 & 14.

I've looked at dimensions of room and beds. The kids will be fine, but the mrs. and myself will be squished on the lower berth. We'll sleep sitting up if need be as long as the boys are fine.

When I tried making reservations online it wouldn't let me make it with 5 of us with room. So I called in and asked for room and asked if 5 of us in room was ok, I swore the lady told me the room actually hold 5-6 people, but I could be wrong. So I am hoping meals are included for all of us. That was also a reason why I got a room. I wanted Bedroom suite, but just couldn't afford.

I read about and saw the luggage area right by our room, but wasn't sure if we were allowed to access it while on train. We planned on holding our change of clothes for train and snacks in one of the bags.

We actually plan on taking as much non-perishable food with us to save on money for trip. That's what one of the big bags are for, lol, just food and juice boxes.

I'll weigh all bags before and make sure they are under 50lbs.

How do sleeper passengers pay for food then? Do we just show them our sleeper ticket when we get the bill?

BTW This is our first trip out of midwest. We have never been further than 3 hours away (by car) from Chicago.

So this is a HUGE vacation for us. We are all very excited.

Thank you again

TS


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 13, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> Thank you all for replies.Kids ages are 6, 10 & 14.
> 
> I've looked at dimensions of room and beds. The kids will be fine, but the mrs. and myself will be squished on the lower berth. We'll sleep sitting up if need be as long as the boys are fine.
> 
> ...


I am assuming if they booked 5 then they should feed 5. When you go to the diner, they put dinner tickets in front of you. You put your car#, room #, & sign it. If you purchase from a snack bar, you have to pay for that. I neglected to mention beverages are free with the meals too. In case you aren't aware, there's a coffee station upstairs in the sleeper, too. They also usually have juices, bottled water & sometimes I have seen fruit, too. All included in the sleeper ticket. I would just bring a few snack type things for between meals if you need them. Make sure you have signed your whole family up with Amtrak Guest Rewards on amtrak.com , then call Amtrak & add the # to the tickets. That way you can get points towards getting free trips.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 13, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> I read about and saw the luggage area right by our room, but wasn't sure if we were allowed to access it while on train. We planned on holding our change of clothes for train and snacks in one of the bags.We actually plan on taking as much non-perishable food with us to save on money for trip. That's what one of the big bags are for, lol, just food and juice boxes.
> 
> I'll weigh all bags before and make sure they are under 50lbs.


The common luggage rack is just that - a common storage area for all passengers! 

I myself just place my bags there and then just take a small bag with a change of clothes, etc... to my room. In fact, sometimes I leave all my luggage there. Then when I go to change or take a shower (which is on the lower level), I can just grab the clothes out of my bag. And when I'm done, I can put the clothes back in the bag and put the bag back in the rack.

As I said before, the only things I bring to my room are things like my laptop and camera.

The only time the weight has to be under 50 lbs is if you will be checking your bag(s). If you carry them on, nobody will care if it weighs 52.5 or 57 lbs! If you can carry it, nobody will question it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > On the Amtrak website it says meals are included for sleeper passengers, but nothing about how many.
> ...


It says "maximum occupancy" but nowhere defines that number. They give the "recommended occupancy" on the website which is different. It is vague and bound to **** people off. It is not hard to explicitly define how things work.


----------



## Michael061282 (Feb 13, 2010)

yesterday on the Empire Builder a family of 4 had the family room from MSP-CHI fr some reason they wanted a 5th meal, and the dining car LSA said they were allotted 5 and gave it to them. I'd never seen that before, but we had a pretty good dining crew this trip so maybe she was just making her own rules up


----------



## 5ofu5 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you again for replies.

Is there a place to buy Amtrak souvenirs? Figured I'd try to get my kids something to remember train ride if not too expensive and if they have anything.

Guess we'll just have to see if they give us 5 meals. It's definitely a little reassuring though after reading your post Michael.

I also heard you have to reserve your seat in the dining car, Is that true?

Not sure how the view will be going from IL to TX, but I'm pretty sure just the Train ride in itself will be great.

We'll probably just put the 2 big bags in the lower storage and take the small one with camera and laptop into room. We just plan on washing up putting on deodorant and changing our shirts.

So the small bag will probably be enough.

Are there keys to the room? As in is it safe to leave my camera and laptop in room while we explore the train?

Also should I buy some of those small locks for our suitcases?

Thank you

TS


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 13, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> Thank you again for replies.
> Is there a place to buy Amtrak souvenirs? Figured I'd try to get my kids something to remember train ride if not too expensive and if they have anything.
> 
> Guess we'll just have to see if they give us 5 meals. It's definitely a little reassuring though after reading your post Michael.
> ...


You will find souvenirs in the snack bar(lower level of sightseer car).

They usually announce reservations for lunch & dinner, they come around and take down the time that you want to go eat. Then they announce it overhead too.

You will be right near the shower if you want it.

There are no keys for the rooms, but they do lock from the inside. Most people leave stuff in their rooms, just cover them up or put them in your bag. Your room actually has a real door instead of a sliding door.

Yes, put some little locks on the the suitcases that you will leave in the luggage rack. You will need them for your checked luggage, too.


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 13, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> Thank you again for replies.
> Is there a place to buy Amtrak souvenirs? Figured I'd try to get my kids something to remember train ride if not too expensive and if they have anything.
> 
> Guess we'll just have to see if they give us 5 meals. It's definitely a little reassuring though after reading your post Michael.
> ...


Since the family room is on the lower level, the common luggage rack would be very convienent anyway. You'll be able to get stuff out and put stuff in as you need to. That rack will only be about 10' down the hall from your room.

The lead service attendant will pass through the train taking reservations for each meal a couple of hours before meal service starts. The reservations are for specific times. They'll announce when they are going to take them. Just have someone stay in your room until they to you. They usually go through the sleepers first, then the coaches, then the lounge.

There are no keys to the rooms, only a latch that you can secure the door with from the inside. However, after thousands of miles in sleepers, I have never had a problem and I do travel with camera, laptop, etc. Just don't leave it in plain sight, and make sure the door is closed. The crews are usually good about keeping people out of the sleepers who don't belong there. Further, the family room is at the end of a dead-end hall, so there won't be any traffic passing by.

They sell some souveniers in the lounge car, postcards, packs of cards, sometimes caps or keyrings. If you want something, get it early in the trip out of Chicago, because they sometimes sell out, and if it is gone, it is gone.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Feb 13, 2010)

There's also souvenirs at www.amtrak.com just click on "store". I know sometimes its fun to purchase on the train but that also means lugging it around too!


----------



## TVRM610 (Feb 14, 2010)

Everyone who has a ticket for a sleeper is entitled to a meal in the dining car. You should definately get 5 meals since each one of you is reserved in a sleeper. I have also travelled many miles and never had a problem with security on the train.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 14, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> Thank you again for replies.
> Is there a place to buy Amtrak souvenirs? Figured I'd try to get my kids something to remember train ride if not too expensive and if they have anything.
> 
> Guess we'll just have to see if they give us 5 meals. It's definitely a little reassuring though after reading your post Michael.
> ...


Since others answered your questions Ill try to tell about the route:It's interesting leaving CHI as you roll through the railyards,crossing the river etc. as the train lines up for the run to STL. The Prison and Station in Joliet are interesting to see, Lincoln is just a brief stop but it's where Abe lived and worked before going to WAS, Springfield of course has the Capital, then Southern Ill is mostly corn fields but the Wind farms are interesting to see on the praries. The entry into STL. is very pretty along the river on the ILL side, passing the arch and into the station. This will be a rest stop, depending on time maybe 20-30 minutes, the last real one until LRK in the middle of the night. It will be dark until you get close to Texas (if the train is on time which it has been most days this year!), the stop in Texarkana is half in Texas/half in ARK, this is where breakfast will probably be served, they dont make announcements on this train between 10PM-7AM,quiet hour1) so ask your SCa when they start serving, dinner is usually the only meal that takes reservations but if the train is full they might do lunch?

Rolling through East Texas will be Piney woods, swamps and oil towns, not a lot to see except for the trees, youll stop in Longview (rest stop) where pax catch the bus for Houston and La, then Marshall is the next stop but you cant get off there but they change crews and theres a restored depot that looks pretty Victorian. Dallas will be a rest stop, sometimes long, it's right downtown, yourea block from Dealy Plaza and the Book Depositiry museum, youll cross the rail trestle where you can look to the right where JFK was killed, then on to Fort Worth (past the new Cowboy Stadium, looks like the mother ship landed on the prarie in Arlington, Six flags and the Texas Ranger Baseball stadium is also there)where youll change crews and have another long stop if ontime or early, sometimes its over an hour! Then youll roll out down through Cleburne (old Santa Fe yards and repair facilites)!,Dinner will be announced for one serving only about 4PM past Crawford (Pres Bush's

ranch is close, they sometimes eat/hang out in that little town), into Temple where theres a large rail yard, a beautiful restored Santa Fe Depot (its now a museum with old train cars/engines etc, parked there), this is your last rest stop,then down the line on fairly rough track through farm land ,over a few rivers and small farming towns to a brief stop in Taylor, and old rail and farming town (UPs Regional HQs are here @ the depot/yard), some of the best Bar-B-Q in texas is in this little burg, it should be getting towards sundown by this time, youll roll through Round Rock (Dell HQs), then down into Austin where you wil run down the middle of the MOPAC Expressway (cars on both sides, old Missouri Pacific railline)into the Austin Station which is right downtown but hard to get to/from(if someone isnt picking you up a taxi will be available and the station is open for checked luggage until the train leaves, the agents are very friendly here!  ! I think in the daylight youll want to be in the sightseer lounge car and also get exercise walking the train from end to end, when it comes to stops sometimes the sleeper doesnt open up and you might have to get out in coach, ask your attendants! Be sure and use your route guide and schedule, it should be in your room but if not ask your SCA! Have a great trip, Ive ridden this train perhaps 50 times, am leaving in the opposite direction Wed. and it never gets old, I'm just as excited as newbies and kids, isnt it great!


----------



## 5ofu5 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you much for the replies all. Very much appreciated.

I've been trying to research about the train trip as much as possible to ensure a fantastic trip for my family and myself.

We'll most likely just buy the souvenirs on the train (unless they are ALOT cheaper online, lol) just for the memories for the kids. We might wait for return trip though.

I've been reading a thread of what to bring on train with you, which has some interesting items that I would not have thought of taking.

Thank you much for that jim. Nice to know what to keep an eye out for.

**I was just reading about Baggage policy on Amtrak.com and it says 2 carry on and each carry-on bag may not exceed 28 x 22 x 14 inches in size.

I thought I read we could carry on 3 and the bag size was larger. Are those policies for Coach and not Sleepers?**

Is there a way to figure how many Reward points you'd earn for a trip? I wasn't going to sign up for Reward points at first, because honestly we're not wealthy and this will probably be our only time traveling by train, well at least for many years. But I figured what the heck, I'd see just how many points I would get for us 5 traveling considering it's round trip. Maybe if we get enough the Mrs. and myself might be able to take a trip sometime.

Thank you again


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 15, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> Thank you much for the replies all. Very much appreciated.
> I've been trying to research about the train trip as much as possible to ensure a fantastic trip for my family and myself.
> 
> We'll most likely just buy the souvenirs on the train (unless they are ALOT cheaper online, lol) just for the memories for the kids. We might wait for return trip though.
> ...


Here are the guidelines:

Guidelines for Carry-On Baggage

* Two-Piece Limit: Each passenger may bring aboard no more than two pieces of carry-on baggage. Not included in this limit are personal items such as purses, briefcases, laptop computers, baby items such as strollers, diaper bags and car seats, and equipment required for a passenger's medical condition such as breathing assistance devices and oxygen tanks.

* 50-Pound Limit: Each carry-on bag may weigh no more than 50 lbs.

* Size Limit: Each carry-on bag may not exceed 28 x 22 x 14 inches in size.

Guidelines for Checked Baggage

Amtrak offers checked baggage service at many stations and on many trains and Amtrak Thruway motorcoaches throughout the country. Not all trains and stations offer checked baggage services.

* Three-Piece Limit: Each ticketed passenger may check up to three pieces of luggage at no charge. Up to three additional pieces may be checked upon payment of $10.00 per piece.

* 50-Pound Limit: Each checked bag may weigh no more than 50 lbs. We will not accept heavier pieces.

* Size Limit: Each checked bag may not exceed 36 x 36 x 36 inches in size.

* Check-In Time: Check all baggage at least 30 minutes prior to departure. Allow additional time at larger stations, during busy travel, if you have special items or also need to obtain tickets. Baggage checked less than 30 minutes prior to departure may be delayed.

* Suitable Bags: Pack your baggage using sturdy luggage or containers that are capable of withstanding expected handling. Please note that we do not accept plastic storage containers, lightweight suit bags and other similar items as checked baggage.

* Baggage Tags: Attach your name and address to each item. Free identification tags are available at stations or from crew members, or you may use your own.

Please note the size of the bags. And the items that aren't part of your carryon limit. Many here have said that even if the carryons are larger, or if you have more than you are supposed to for carryon, you don't have a problem, as long as you can manage to get them on board. My experience is that we had FOUR carryons, a laptop, a camera bag, purse & a small cooler designed to hold wine bottles. We had no problems at all.

Here is the website for Amtrak Guest Rewards. I suggest you sign everyone up. https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/index.cf...p;loc=info.html

You would need as little as 15,000 points to get a roomette for two for a 'one zone' trip. Signing up is free.

Have a great trip!


----------



## 5ofu5 (Feb 15, 2010)

I already did sign up actually. Is there a reason I should put everyone on the Rewards points?

I just put myself on all the tickets for our family. I wasn't sure how else to really do it.

I honestly don't see us even using them though. There's almost no way we'd be able to have money to go on another trip within 3 years.

Well with 2 points per $ spent, that gives us about 2900 points, + the 500 free for signing up, so I'll get about 3400 points then and I see that'll get me......well, not much at all, lol.

Oh well.

I tried asking my wife if she would like to take some wine on the train, but she doesn't think it'd be fun to drink on the train or get tipsy.

My wife and myself can handle our bags ourselves, so hopefully nobody will bother us about our 1 extra bag and 2, little oversized, bigger bags.

Thank you


----------



## AlanB (Feb 15, 2010)

5of5,

The way that AGR works, if your listed first on the reservation, you will earn points for the price of the room and for the rail fare that you paid. You will not earn points for the other 4 tickets for the rest of your family members. Only they can earn points for those tickets, assuming that each one has their own AGR account. If they don't have accounts, then those points are lost.

As for the points expiring, remember you don't have to take a big trip like you're doing now. Something as simple as riding one stop on any train in coach every three years will keep your points from expiring.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 15, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> I thought I read we could carry on 3 and the bag size was larger. Are those policies for Coach and not Sleepers?


The 3 is only the number of bags you can *CHECK* for free *PER PERSON*! You are technically allowed 2 carry-ons *PER PERSON* - however I've never seen this enforced!



> Is there a way to figure how many Reward points you'd earn for a trip? I wasn't going to sign up for Reward points at first, because honestly we're not wealthy and this will probably be our only time traveling by train, well at least for many years. But I figured what the heck, I'd see just how many points I would get for us 5 traveling considering it's round trip. Maybe if we get enough the Mrs. and myself might be able to take a trip sometime.


You get 2 AGR points per dollar spent on Amtrak travel, with a 100 point minimum per segment. Thus if your ticket is $10, you earn 100 points. If your ticket is $40, you earn 100 points. If your ticket is $237, you earn 474 points!

I certainly would sign up for AGR, and I would sign everyone up for it! My sister does not travel by train all that often. Prior to a trip a few years ago, I signed her up. She has already redeemed 1 award, and has enough for a second award! And with you living near Chicago (I think), you could redeem on many short routes for 1,000 points!

You do not need to, but there is currently a sign up promotion where if someone refers you, your account will receive a 1,500 point sign up bonus! (Otherwise, you'll only receive 500 points.) And note also the 1,500 points is more than the 1,000 needed for an award! 

If you would like to be referred, I'll be glad to refer you. Just PM me your email addresses. Each AGR account needs a separate email address.


----------



## trainfanmom (Feb 15, 2010)

Guest_5ofu5_* said:


> Hello all.
> My family and myself are traveling from Chicago to Austin, TX on Amtrak in about a week. I have booked a Family room for our trip figuring it would give my kids an awesome train experience.
> 
> My questions are about the storage in the room for luggage and about our meals.
> ...


Hi TS,

Having just rode the CS twice over the summer using the family bedroom, maybe I can help a bit with the luggage question. For your luggage, plan on leaving the big bags on the luggage rack, as others have said. With 5 people in the room, you will not want to use up the floor space for your bags. You will be able to see the luggage at all times if you leave your door open because it is just down the hall.

There is a small coat closet in the room but it is only wide enough for a few hanging items. It will not fit a suitcase unless it is a hanging garmet bag. There is also one pull-down coat hook that can be used for hanging a very small bag/purse or coat.

But...there is a lot of storage under the seats in that room. We had 4 people, all with back packs and a toy box (small box to hold my son's trains). All of these fit easily under the long sofa and the taller toy box fit under the chair opposite the sofa. If you want to avoid having to get into your luggage during the trip, there is plenty of room to store multiple small (backpack) sized bags under that sofa.

You can also bring down one of the top bunks during the day for extra storage. We used the child's bunk during the day for my son to take a nap and to store a few items. There is still plenty of headroom under the bunk for sitting and since it is the smaller bed, it takes up less of the headroom in the room for standing.

I hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## 5ofu5 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you for the explanation about the Reward points.

I honestly don't think I'll worry about the reward points. I can guarantee we will not be making any more trips by train for a long while. First off, we are not even paying for this trip really.

My parents and the wifes' parents are paying for it. All we are paying for is food for us while down there. We are staying with a relative so no cost there for us. Didn't I mention we were poor?

Also when I called Amtrak and gave the lady my Member # she said she put the # on all the tickets, so I assumed I'd get the points for those too.

Can I put other peoples Member # on our tickets to give points away to others that would us them? Or does the name have to match from Member Reward and Train ticket?

Thank you for description about the room. Gives us an idea of what we should take.

Thank you again


----------



## Ryan (Feb 15, 2010)

No, the names have to match the member numbers.

As far as not worrying about it on the points, I think that you really should. I'm assuming that you live in or near Chicago since that's where you're starting your journey? Amtrak runs dozens of trains into and out of the city, so a ride on the train doesn't have to be a multi-hundred dollar excursion for the whole family. If you guys do decide that riding trains is your cup of tea, then using those points to take vacations for free is pretty simple. As far as earning the points, look into the AGR credit card - I funnel all of my essential spending through it (for things like gas, groceries, the electric bill, etc, etc) and earn points on the transactions. It doesn't cost any money to do (as long as you don't spend more money than you have) and you can quickly pile up the points. I'm getting married in April and am taking a trip from Washington DC to Chicago to Portland, OR to Seattle to Los Angeles then back to Chicago and then back home to DC pretty much for free based off the points that I've earned.


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 15, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> Thank you for the explanation about the Reward points.I honestly don't think I'll worry about the reward points. I can guarantee we will not be making any more trips by train for a long while. First off, we are not even paying for this trip really.
> 
> My parents and the wifes' parents are paying for it. All we are paying for is food for us while down there. We are staying with a relative so no cost there for us. Didn't I mention we were poor?
> 
> ...


You cannot transfer points to another person's account. There are many ways to accrue points, not just by train travel. There is an online shopping mall on the amtrak guest rewards site. Check it out. I found all sorts of ways to collect points besides on the train.

Not many here are rolling in dough either. I feel your pain, but think of how fun this will be for all of you! Try to relax & go with the flow. I have found the people on this board are more than happy to answer questions & help clear up confusion.  Wish I was on the train too, probably won't be going again until October!!!  Have fun!!!!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree with Ryan about the credit card. I buy "luxuries" like gas and food (and almost everything else too) using the card, and I earn 1,000 to 2,500 AGR points *EVERY MONTH* - just for things I would buy anyway! That could add up easily to over 20,000 points - or a free trip - every year!


----------



## 5ofu5 (Feb 15, 2010)

lol...Thank you much for that guys.

Ok let me be more clear.

I don't live in Chicago and am actually not starting my trip there. I said that just because I figured more people would recognize the location of that more so then Springfield, IL. I don't live near either of those places. They are both 3 hours away. I'm in IA and Chicago is furthest we have traveled (and definately the most interesting). So sorry for saying we were starting in Chicago, my mistake.

We've only been able to afford to go to Chicago twice in 14 years. We don't have any CC's, nor would I be able to get any with my credit, nor do I want any. I'd love to tell you guys how little we make a year just to let you know how poor we are.

We can't even afford a cell phone. I had to spend money on a temporary one for our trip. We don't have cable, 1 vehicle (over 20 yrs old), basic phone, no AC, let's see what else don't we have.

lol. Trust me the points won't get used. But thank you for that though guys. It's Much appreciated.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 15, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> lol...Thank you much for that guys.Ok let me be more clear.
> 
> I don't live in Chicago and am actually not starting my trip there. I said that just because I figured more people would recognize the location of that more so then Springfield, IL. I don't live near either of those places. They are both 3 hours away. I'm in IA and Chicago is furthest we have traveled (and definately the most interesting). So sorry for saying we were starting in Chicago, my mistake.
> 
> ...


Sounds like yall are more smart than poor! Most folks are drowning in debt, living pay day to payday(if they have a job @ all!)etc. Im retired now and live on about 1/2 of my previous income, luckily I have good health care .(sometimes low paid govt workers make out better than so called wealthy middle class!  ) My car is 9 years old, paid for, I live in an affordable apt. (for Austin!)and pay my monthly expenses as I go!Any "extra" money goes towards travel, via trains of course!  In the case of AGR points, they are good for 3 years long as you take any Amtrak trips during that time, dont expire otherwise, for as little as 1,000 points you can ride on the "Special Routes" like the trains around CHI, a coach ticket earns you aminimum of 100 points (Double if a promotion is on) for as little as $5 so its like money in the bank! Yall enjoy your trip down here to Beautiful Austin,  I'm leaving Wed for STL-SPI-KCY-OKC-FTW-AUS on a little 3 day trip for mileage Ive never done and points for future trips! Keep on keeping on, money is not everything ,

as my girl friend says "Happiness is a choice!" and yall sound happy!   

BTW: When is your trip on the Eagle, Ill be on it from AUS-SPI on Wed 2/17 and from FTW-AUS on Fri 2/19? Jim


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 15, 2010)

That's more reason to sign up for AGR points!

Based on your earlier post that you will get 2,900 points, I figure that's $1,400 spent. And one passenger pays for his/her rail fare *AND* the accommodation (room) charge. The others only pay their rail fare. So to make it easy, I'm going to assume (and this is a big assumption) $1,000 and $100 for the other 4.


$1,000 will earn 2,000 AGR point

$100 (if they do not have an AGR account) will earn -0- pointss

$100 (see above) will earn -0- points

$100 (see above) will earn -0- points

$100 (see above) will earn -0- points

If a ticket is for a person who has no AGR account, those points are lost!

And personally, I would rather spend $-0- on a ticket to Chicago (or anywhere) then $xxx! And those 1,000 point rewards do not have to start or end in Chicago either! You said you live in Iowa. I'm not sure where, but you could travel from (say) Galesburg, IL to Port Huron, MI or IIRC Rockford, IL to St Louis, MO for 1,000 points!


----------



## 5ofu5 (Feb 15, 2010)

lol...You guys are trying. You get an A for effort.

Seriously though. You guys don't understand our situation, and I'd rather not explain it, but if you want I can tell you

exactly how poor we are and what exactly we make for a family of 5, but again I'd rather not. Just trust me when I say we are poor and not in the sense that most people THINK they are.

We only live smart because we have too. Trust me I'd rather be in debt and be able to

give my kids things they deserve, then be poor like we are now.

We are only taking the train because it's being paid for for us. Actually that's the only reason we are taking the vacation.

We'll be traveling down to Austin from Springfield the 22nd (exactly one week) and coming back the 3rd.

Thank you again for the replies and effort.


----------



## rrdude (Feb 15, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> lol...You guys are trying. You get an A for effort.Seriously though. You guys don't understand our situation, and I'd rather not explain it, but if you want I can tell you
> 
> exactly how poor we are and what exactly we make for a family of 5, but again I'd rather not. Just trust me when I say we are poor and not in the sense that most people THINK they are.
> 
> ...


You don't have to explain yourself here. Enjoy the trip, and hey if you wanna make one of the other posters, who have worked so hard, happy, let them recommend you to Amtrak's Guest Rewards. Then once you take your trip, (and used your AGR number) whomever recommend you, will get 500 points.

And if you don't want to bother with that either, don't! Whatever you do, have fun, and just relax on the trip! Make sure to check out the topics here about "First time trips" and such. Some pretty good hints.........


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, don't feel too bad. We went many many years without things like cable, cell phones, credit cards, etc. We still only have one older car, no ac or credit card. Been up to our eyeballs in debt, too. We only took one 'family vacation' in all the years the kids were growing up. Regardless, try to enjoy your family trip, I hope it becomes a wonderful family memory. May you & yours be able to enjoy more as time and finances permit.


----------



## 5ofu5 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey I'm all up for helping people get points. Just let me know who here that has helped wants to refer one of us. There's 5 of us so does that mean 5 people can

refer one of us each? Even if I have already signed up?

So that's one for: jimhudson, the_traveler, sunchaser if they want the points and you rrude for letting me know....That would leave one more if I can be referred even after signing up (which I doubt).

So what do I need to do exactly?

And I don't feel bad, we are those crazy happy poor people. We are more about the times we have then what we have.

I honestly just thought it was funny. I'm sorry it drives some hardcore railers crazy when they see points get wasted. I'm sure I would too if I was able to travel more.


----------



## rrdude (Feb 15, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> Hey I'm all up for helping people get points. Just let me know who here that has helped wants to refer one of us. There's 5 of us so does that mean 5 people can refer one of us each? Even if I have already signed up?
> 
> So that's one for: jimhudson, the_traveler, sunchaser if they want the points and you rrude for letting me know....That would leave one more if I can be referred even after signing up (which I doubt).
> 
> ...


Just make it easy on yourself, pick one "out of a hat", and send them a Private Message. They will need your email. Then they will "recommend you" to AGR. AGR will then send you a link "inviting" you to become a member. (the person you recommended should automatically get the points) Register with AGR. Once you get your AGR number, then just call Amtrak, and have them ADD your new AGR member number to your existing reservation.

Sounds complicated, but it's really not, maybe 10 minutes.

Good luck, and just chill and relax.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 15, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> We are only taking the train because it's being paid for for us. Actually that's the only reason we are taking the vacation.


Actually, it doesn't matter who *PAYS* for the trip - the only one who earns the points for the travel is the person who *ACTUALLY TRAVELS*! So you will earn AGR points for the trip!


----------



## George Harris (Feb 15, 2010)

This whole post has some really good information. I do have a couple of nits to pick:



jimhudson said:


> Rolling through East Texas will be Piney woods, swamps and oil towns, not a lot to see except for the trees, youll stop in Longview (rest stop) where pax catch the bus for Houston and La, then Marshall is the next stop but you cant get off there but they change crews and theres a restored depot that looks pretty Victorian.


Marshall is the first stop beyond Texarkana, they you get to Longview.



> Dallas will be a rest stop, sometimes long, it's right downtown, yourea block from Dealy Plaza and the Book Depositiry museum, youll cross the rail trestle where you can look to the right where JFK was killed,


I would not call this a trestle. This is the "triple underpass" from the street perspective. It iis immediately past the station. If looking out the right side going southbound, the left hand street was the one Kennedy's motorcade was on. He was heading toward the underpass. The rather non-descript 4 or 5 story brick building that is about a block away from you and on the left side of the street is where Oswald was when he fired the shot.

A few other thoughts: All track on which the train runs is Union Pacific except Chicago to Joliet which is Candian National and Ft. Worth to Temple which is BNSF. Maximum speed limits, with numerous restrictions to lesser limits are 79 mph between Chicago and St. Louis, 60 mph between St. Louis and Poplar Bluff MO, 75 mph between Poplar Bluff and Ft. Worth, 79 mph between Ft. Worth and Temple, and 70 mph between Temple and Austin. Almost all is single track, except about 70 miles in Arkansas and Dallas to Ft. Worth.

Historical ownership of the railroad lines from last before current then backing up:

Chicago to St. Louis: Chicago Missouri and Western, Illinois Central, Gulf Mobile and Ohio, Chicago and Alton. line commonly referred to as the Alton Route.

St. Louis to Texarkana: Missouri Pacific, St. Louis, Iron Mountain and Southern, before MoPac, commonly called the Iron Mountain. Between Chicago and Poplar Bluff, the line is very hilly and crooked and carries little freight which uses another route.

Texarkana to Ft. Worth: Missouri Pacific, Texas and Pacific. The T&P had aspirations of being the second if not the first Transcontinental, but lost out to Southern Pacific west of El Paso.

Ft. Worth to Temple: Atchison, Topeka, and Santa Fe. usually simply called the Santa Fe. Thanks to a peculiarity of Texas law, the line was legally the Gulf, Colorado and Santa Fe for many years.

Temple to Taylor: Missouri Pacific, Missouri-Kansas-Texas, commonly called The Katy.

Taylor to Austin (and on to San Antonio): Missouri Pacific, International Great Northern. (international in this name refers to Mexico.)


----------



## Ryan (Feb 15, 2010)

rrdude said:


> You don't have to explain yourself here. Enjoy the trip


Just wanted to second this. If you find yourself liking the trains and your situation improves, the AGR program and card are a good way to get some travel on the cheap. But until then, enjoy the train!


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 15, 2010)

I found this website to be a fun place to look at the train route you & your will family take. Just click on the route you will take (Texas Eagle?) and enjoy!


----------



## BeckysBarn (Feb 15, 2010)

Think of the AGR points for the kids as an investment in the future.  Actually, you should do it because it's free & painless. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 15, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> There's 5 of us so does that mean 5 people can refer one of us each? Even if I have already signed up?So that's one for: jimhudson, the_traveler, sunchaser if they want the points and you rrude for letting me know....That would leave one more if I can be referred even after signing up (which I doubt).
> 
> So what do I need to do exactly?
> 
> ...


Because you had already signed up, that leaves you out of the referral promotion.  But the other 4 can be referred! 

As said, you could send one e-mail address to each person, or send all 4 to just 1 person - your choice. Each account has to have their own email address. You can sign up for free accounts at sites like hotmail, yahoo or gmail.

No need to apologize. I'm sure we've all been there too.

I hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## PaulM (Feb 16, 2010)

George Harris said:


> Chicago to St. Louis: Chicago Missouri and Western, Illinois Central, Gulf Mobile and Ohio, Chicago and Alton. line commonly referred to as the Alton Route.


I believe that between the C&A and the UP there were the
Alton Railroad (probably just a reorganized C&A)

GM&O

Illinois Central Gulf

CM&W (after the ICG sold off or abandoned almost all of its "G" part)

Southern Pacific (after the CM&W went bankrupt).

Also, the GM&O was originally nicknamed the "Rebel Route", but became the more politically correct "Alton Route" after the merger with the Alton.


----------



## ceblack (Feb 16, 2010)

A few additional notes about travelling in a Superliner family room:

1. The family room does have windows on both sides of the car, but they are smaller than the windows in roomettes and bedrooms. Also, the family room is on the lower level and doesn't enjoy the height-of-eye advantages of an upper level room. For this reason, I'd recommend anyone wanting to spend some time "taking in the scenery" head to the lounge car.

2. The family room can accomodate five, but there isn't a whole lotta room to maneuver with that many people inside. The facing seats are very close with little leg room between them... fine if you have a toddler in the one seat, but perhaps not if you have two teen/tween siblings jostling for leg room ("Mom! He's touching my leg again!"). Note also that the "rear" or "opposite" facing seat does not recline... so it's better suited for posture practice than full relaxation. If you've got that total family harmony thing going, you should have no problems with all five hanging out in the room... otherwise, see my recommendation in Note 1 above.

3. If you've looked at the online "Superliner 3D Tour" of the family room, there is one misprint. It says the electrical outlet (the ONLY one in the room, so bring a power strip if you have multiple devices that need charging) is "conveniently located" by the closet. It SHOULD say that the outlet is INCONVENIENTLY located there. Basically if you have a laptop or other electronic gizmo that needs to be plugged in, the cord has to be long enough to be routed "up and over" against the overhead or "down and under" along the floor (you DID bring your duct tape, didn't you?) if you don't want it hanging across the walking space in the room at chest height.

4. While I concur with other posters that it is safe to leave items in your room unattended so long as valuables are stowed or covered up, please note that the family room tends to get more people entering accidentally since it is at the end of a car. Some people just plow on in under the mistaken belief that they are heading to the next car, which is not possible on the lower level of Superliners. For that reason, I'd advise a little extra caution in ensuring any valuables are out of sight when leaving the room unattended. You can always try posting a note (again, you DID bring duct tape, right?) on the door reading "Private Room, Do Not Enter" or somesuch... if it is handwritten in magic marker it would look as official as 90% of the stuff posted by Amtrak employees.

5. I believe all five of you should get meals included. Just put your car number and room number (The family bedroom is room #15) on the meal ticket. Five in a dining car booth will be tight (to be honest, four in a dining car booth is fairly tight). I've seen one family do it, but their kids were all about 8 or younger. Alternatively, you could try to put three in one booth and two in another if the dining car staff allows it. That way you get an opportunity to meet some of your fellow travellers over a meal, which is nice for those of us who aren't the social butterfly types that can (and will) strike up a conversation with anyone in the lounge car, station platform, ticket line, men's room, etc.

6. The lower adult berth is the same width as a normal twin mattress. If Mom & Dad are okay sleeping together in that amount of space, fine. If not, I'd recommend putting the youngest child and one parent in that berth, with the other parent sleeping in the upper adult berth.

Hope this is helpful. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## 5ofu5 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you again for replies.

Well you guys have talked me into signing up my family for AGR, but not for us, more for you (to help you out, for helping us out). Persistent devils you are, lol.

Thank you for a in depth explanation of Family Room ceblack.

Our oldest boy is going to have to take the top berth. He's taller than me by a good few inches.

I'm a very light sleeper even at home in our kingsize bed, so I don't figure I'd be sleeping much anyways.

But I should be alright with the adrenalin boost I'll have from just simply traveling and being on a train.

Should we really take Duct tape? We saw that posted a thread of what to take, but we just didn't think Amtrak wanted sticky residue from Duct tape all over their room.

We do plan on taking an extension cord and/or a small power strip.

About dining, I was looking in the Texas Eagle Route Guide and it talks about Sleeping car attendant and states

*"Contact your sleeping car attendant if you desire drinks before dinner. They will also take your dinner reservations or arrange for your meal to be served in the privacy of you accommodation."*

So that means we should be able to eat in our room, right?

Also since we will be getting on at Springfield instead of Chicago, we'll be getting on at 5:15pm, is that too late for reservations for dinner? Or will they ask right when we board?

Would using a bike lock to lock our 2 big suitcases together be overkill?

Putting a sign on the door sounds like a good idea, I'll do that right after we get on.

We plan on taking some twine and Windex also, lol. I'll run outside at a stop if I have to and clean the windows (then I'll walk up to CA and ask for a tip).

How are the blankets in the rooms? Will they keeps us warm, more importantly the kids warm?

Only about 5 days left. We are all counting down every day, lol. Plus we didn't even know this was happening until a couple weeks ago. So it's been flying by for us.

I'm a BIG researcher, planner, organizer when it comes to anything really, so I've been very busy in my free time lately.

Thank you again all.

TS


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 17, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> Should we really take Duct tape? We saw that posted a thread of what to take, but we just didn't think Amtrak wanted sticky residue from Duct tape all over their room.


Aloha

Only the very poor quality tapes leave residue, and then it need to be very old. If the cloth backing is dull in color and/or you remove it before it too long, not likely to be to long, by the end of one trip. Do not worry about it, Just enjoy the total visit ant trip.


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 17, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> Thank you again for replies.
> Well you guys have talked me into signing up my family for AGR, but not for us, more for you (to help you out, for helping us out). Persistent devils you are, lol.
> 
> Thank you for a in depth explanation of Family Room ceblack.
> ...


You can always take along a otc sleep aid if you think you will need it.

Yes, take some duct tape, you may find a use for it.

Yes to the extension cord/power strip.

A good Sleeping Car Attendant will have a reservation for dinner for you when you board.

You can also have your meals delivered to the room, if you prefer. Make sure you tip the Sleeping Car Attendant extra for that.

Bike locks, I think are overkill, unless you don't have the little locks. I bought 6 for about $12 at WalliWorld, all keyed identical.

The blankets are a bit thin. You can ask for extras, or pack some of those 'throws'. I have found the bedroom temps seem to be more even than roomettes.

There is a vent in the ceiling you can cover (remember-duct tape!) which will improve the temp. There are heat/cool controls, but some say they don't work. If it's too cool, cover that vent. Heat comes up from the floor around the window area.

I think you're hooked already! Have fun!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 17, 2010)

You can eat if you chose in your room. But remember, there is only 1 table in the room that only seats 2. (And even that is very tight!)

If you can, I would try to eat at least once in the dining car! Part of the fun of taking a train is eating in the dining car and meeting your fellow travelers! (You don't do that on a plane.)


----------



## ceblack (Feb 17, 2010)

The family bedroom actually has two of the little fold-out tables (one on each side of the room), but there is really only room for one person to eat at each table. The rear-facing seat is so close to the table (when the table "wings" are folded out) that I think even your six-year old would be pinned between the table and the back of the seat. If you don't fold out the table wing on that side, putting two plates/glasses/etc on the table goes from being crowded to a virtual guarantee that something gets spilled. I know I said five in a dining car booth would be a squeeze, but I think that would be preferrable to five people trying to eat in the family room. As others have stated, watching the countryside roll by through a dining car window as you are having a leisurely meal is one of the great pleasures of riding a train.


----------



## rrdude (Feb 17, 2010)

Please, please, please, take your family to the dining car. It truly is one of the pleasures while riding a train. Your family will be seated either 5 scrunched into a booth for four, or (and I do this with my family of 5) 3 in one booth, and 2 of us in the booth opposite the aisle. Your kids will LOVE to get up and walk around the train. (just don't let them "wander" in the diner, as it's hard enuff for the staff to keep their balance, while serving food, haha)

But wander they can elsewhere, especially the lounge car, both upstairs and down. (just remember, closed-toe shoes are virtually required, there is a very slight "danger" of a pinched toe crossing BETWEEN the cars, just be mindful)

The kids will always have the room to come back to, and as long as you know where they are during stops, they should be fine. Just exercise the same caution you would if you took your kids to the mall.........


----------



## BeckysBarn (Feb 17, 2010)

I could meet you at the station in Springfield! I'm just 15 minutes south, so wave to me when you go by :lol:

Just one last thought... Have your kids each write a trip report. Even if the 6 year old only writes "We got on a train. We had fun.", we would love to see the trip through their eyes.

Have a great time.


----------



## TraneMan (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds like you guys are well ready for this trip!

As Beckybarn said, have the kids write something, and they can look back at ti when they get older, and have a trip of a life time with you and your wife!

Take some photos to share!


----------



## 5ofu5 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you again for replies.

Well looks like we'll eat in the diner car then. We are not very keen on the idea of sitting separately though and with other people. We're not really the people person type, but we're not unfriendly either.

We do plan on wandering around the train.

We'll have the kids write a report for each trip. That was/is a good idea. I do plan on taking TONS of pictures of EVERYTHING.

I was reading about where the Customs/Police/FBI/Security do security searches, those are only during the day right? We wouldn't be woken up at night for one would we?

Well I just hope the train is on time I guess.

On the Texas Eagle Wiki site, it has the cars of the train and I'm guessing the order they are in.

Well I guess that's what I want to know if the Train cars do go in this order? Or is it random usually?

* 1 P42,

* 1 dorm-sleeper,

* 1 sleeper,

* 1 Cross Country Cafe (limited dining service),

* 1 Sightseer Lounge,

* 1 coach-baggage, and

* 2 coaches.

Only reason I was asking is because I was wondering why they would put the Sleepers closer to the Engine? Wouldn't that be super loud when the engine horn blows, and the horn still has to blow at night right?

Well thank you again all, much appreciated.


----------



## MJL (Feb 18, 2010)

I just wanted to add this has been a fun thread to follow. I feel like I am traveling vicariously through you LOL.


----------



## Cristobal (Feb 18, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> Thank you again for replies.Well looks like we'll eat in the diner car then. We are not very keen on the idea of sitting separately though and with other people. We're not really the people person type, but we're not unfriendly either.
> 
> We do plan on wandering around the train.
> 
> ...


What? Like the pax in coach never sleep or what?!?!

j/k 

I have no answer for the reasoning behind the positioning of the cars. But I can tell you that with my 'extensive' experience riding Amtrak LD trains (my first and only trip so far was last summer on the CZ  ) the horns are definitely audible but not "super loud". Ear plugs may help those who sleep light. I used them on my second night after a pretty restless first night (perhaps due as much or even more to the 'newness' of my environment and the sometimes harsh movements of the train) and I slept like a baby. 

One thing that I haven't seen mentioned here is that after that 2-day trip on the train I still had a feeling of 'motion' for another day or two. I'd be standing still at my sister's house and yet feel like things were moving around me. I've had the same experience after being on a boat all day...


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 18, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> Only reason I was asking is because I was wondering why they would put the Sleepers closer to the Engine? Wouldn't that be super loud when the engine horn blows, and the horn still has to blow at night right?


Normally, the sleepers are on one side of the diner and coach is on the other side of the diner. That way, the dining car staff can know who came from which, and also question people who they think are from coach entering the sleepers. (Coach passengers can not go into the sleepers.)

Also, the reason most times sleepers are in front is that if there is a baggage car (and that car is single level), they usually use a transitional car (trans-dorm) to go from the Superliners (which only has an upper level passageway) to the baggage car (which only has a lower level passageway). Otherwise, the Conductor could not enter the baggage car when the train is moving. And the trans-dorm is the crew car, and is a sleeper. (Some rooms may also be sold to passengers at times.)


----------



## Cristobal (Feb 18, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> 5ofu5 said:
> 
> 
> > Only reason I was asking is because I was wondering why they would put the Sleepers closer to the Engine? Wouldn't that be super loud when the engine horn blows, and the horn still has to blow at night right?
> ...


^^^ Yeah... ^^^

What he said.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Feb 18, 2010)

umm...could it be you are over-thinking things here? The train horn being too loud? Meeting strangers in the dining car? Why don't you just make the neccessary plans (tickets, duct tape, etc), and then just get on board and enjoy the trip?!?! I think you might be sabotaging (sp?) your trip by "detail worry".


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 18, 2010)

The train horn is not that bad to me. It actually is not as loud as you would think. It's certainly not as loud as hearing from the outside of a train. If you are really concerned, bring some earplugs, but I would not use them right away. Give yourself some time to go to sleep without them. You might find you are more excited about the ride more than anything else. The rhythm of the train is very soothing, and tends to help people sleep. I find that after I get to sleep on the train, if it stops I wake up.

I can tell you're going through the last minute details, worrying just a bit too much. Just try to relax, make sure you have the important stuff packed & get ready for nice time!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 19, 2010)

I took a "short" (~3 hour) trip, and because the rhythm of the train is so relaxing, I almost fell asleep! And this was mid afternoon!


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 19, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I took a "short" (~3 hour) trip, and because the rhythm of the train is so relaxing, I almost fell asleep! And this was mid afternoon!


A three hour tour, er trip, did you meet Gilligan, or Mary Ann, Professor to.  :lol:  :lol:

Aloha


----------



## 5ofu5 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah I am over thinking things, that's just what I do. lol

But I'll try not to worry about it.

Is there a place I can go to get a map of the train tracks and route so family and I could follow? I've seen the basic route maps, but was wondering if they had anything more detailed?

Thank you


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 19, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I took a "short" (~3 hour) trip, and because the rhythm of the train is so relaxing, I almost fell asleep! And this was mid afternoon!
> ...


No, but I carried coconuts just in case, and invited the Harlem Globetrotters to visit! :lol: And I did travel within a few feet of the ocean - or at least Long Island Sound! 

Hey, I'm a Globetrotter too - or at least an Amtrotter!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 19, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> Is there a place I can go to get a map of the train tracks and route so family and I could follow? I've seen the basic route maps, but was wondering if they had anything more detailed?


Some of the state highway maps show the railroad tracks too. Then just follow the tracks that go between 2 stations. The individual route guides also show basically the route map and what is of interest along the way too! They can be found online, but there should also be one in your room on the train! (If not, ask your SCA for one.)


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 19, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> The train horn is not that bad to me. It actually is not as loud as you would think. It's certainly not as loud as hearing from the outside of a train. If you are really concerned, bring some earplugs, but I would not use them right away. Give yourself some time to go to sleep without them. You might find you are more excited about the ride more than anything else. The rhythm of the train is very soothing, and tends to help people sleep. I find that after I get to sleep on the train, if it stops I wake up. I can tell you're going through the last minute details, worrying just a bit too much. Just try to relax, make sure you have the important stuff packed & get ready for nice time!


Ditto!!!!

RF


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 19, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> Yeah I am over thinking things, that's just what I do. lolBut I'll try not to worry about it.
> 
> Is there a place I can go to get a map of the train tracks and route so family and I could follow? I've seen the basic route maps, but was wondering if they had anything more detailed?
> 
> Thank you


The inside cover of the Time Table Map & maybe an Atlas works for me!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/railfreak/286...57607362066481/

RF

I really wish you & yours a fantastic experience, ALL ABOARD!!!


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 19, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> Yeah I am over thinking things, that's just what I do. lolBut I'll try not to worry about it.
> 
> Is there a place I can go to get a map of the train tracks and route so family and I could follow? I've seen the basic route maps, but was wondering if they had anything more detailed?
> 
> Thank you


You could look at this one online too.

It's kind of cool because it's interactive.


----------



## 5ofu5 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ahhh thank you much. That's a nice website sun, and some nice pictures RF.

I'll see if I can find an atlas at the bookstore that shows the railroad.

I would like it to be as detailed as possible.

Otherwise I could do it the long way and use google earth (or something similar) and MS paint.

I think we are more excited about riding the train than going down to Texas. Actually I know we are.

Thank you again all


----------



## 5ofu5 (Feb 21, 2010)

Quick Question. Last minute question actually.

Is it generally safe to leave vehicles at most Amtrak Stations?

Saw a thread about someone wanting to leave their vehicle in Galsburg, IL and they got some replies saying it's ok.

That's basically my question. Would it be safe to leave a vehicle at Springfield, IL Amtrak station for 2 weeks and do they allow that?

Looking at it from Google Earth they seem to have ample parking, just wasn't sure if it's actually allowed and monitored.

Thank you all for all the help and advice.


----------



## BeckysBarn (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not sure about the long term parking. I know the pick up / drop off parking can be very crowded. I think you need to call the station & ask.


----------



## 5ofu5 (Feb 21, 2010)

BeckysBarn said:


> I'm not sure about the long term parking. I know the pick up / drop off parking can be very crowded. I think you need to call the station & ask.


Yeah I've tried a few times already, but nobody answers.

I'll try back again tomorrow. We just don't have the money to rent a car

to get down there, so I was hoping they would have space.

On their site it says free parking with a permit from Station Attendant, but yeah I wasn't sure if there would be space.

I wasn't sure if this is part of the off season for Amtrak (if there's such a thing) and there'd be room.

**Crosses Fingers**

Lets hope.


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 21, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> BeckysBarn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure about the long term parking. I know the pick up / drop off parking can be very crowded. I think you need to call the station & ask.
> ...


Is it too far for someone to drop you guys off? We either have someone drop us or we take a cab, but it's not too far for us.


----------



## 5ofu5 (Feb 22, 2010)

Well it's a 3 hour drive, so we don't want to burden anyone with a 6 hour/ride drive.


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 22, 2010)

5ofu5 said:


> Well it's a 3 hour drive, so we don't want to burden anyone with a 6 hour/ride drive.


Agreed. I wasn't sure how far you were from the station. Keep trying to get someone at the station in the morning.

It sounds like you can, but it never hurts to call.


----------



## pebbleworm (Feb 23, 2010)

If you really want to get into local history in exquisite detail, get as many WPA state guidebooks as you can for the states you'll be passing through-

http://www.mydfz.com/wpa/wpa.htm

is the first link I found. As mentioned before, a state highway map will help you locate yourself, or in this 21st Century, GPS will tell you where you are. Or break out the binoculars to read the water towers.

There are also some railfan produced route guides that go into a lot of detail- there is one for the California Zephyr that was on sale at the Grand Junction depot. The more stuff you look at, the more fun you have!


----------



## TraneMan (Mar 17, 2010)

Wonder how the trip went for them? I haven't seen any updates.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 17, 2010)

TraneMan said:


> Wonder how the trip went for them? I haven't seen any updates.


That probably means their trip went okay. Since they couldn't cause another scene why come back.


----------



## sunchaser (Mar 17, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> TraneMan said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder how the trip went for them? I haven't seen any updates.
> ...


I don't remember if they said how long they would be gone. Maybe they are not back yet?

I know it took me a while to compile our first trip.


----------



## JayPea (Mar 18, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > TraneMan said:
> ...



The OP's first post was on Feb. 13th and they said they would be going "in about a week". That means they'd have been gone a month. Now that's my kind of trip! And they didn't "cause any scene". I think you may have been referring to the poster who asked about five in a roomette. Those were two different posters.


----------



## Gingee (Mar 21, 2010)

I would like to know how they liked the trip also.


----------



## TraneMan (Apr 5, 2010)

Gingee said:


> I would like to know how they liked the trip also.


Guess he not reporting back. :-( I sent a pvt message, and have not heard back.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 5, 2010)

Updates here:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?showtopic=31904


----------

